

NHS pulls plug on £11bn IT system - philk10
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/nhs-pulls-the-plug-on-its-11bn-it-system-2330906.html

======
activepeanut
From "Wednesday 03 August 2011".

